# محرك الهواء الساخن للعالم روبينسون Robinson Patent Hot Air Engine



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم

هنا فديو يقدم لنا احد المحركات الصديقة للبيئة 

والللتى تعتمد على الهواء الساخن فى تشغيلها 

او مصدر للحرارة مثل اشعه الشمس اللتى تشتد وخاصة فى الصيف 

وهو قريب اشبه من محرك سيرلنج 

ولكنه يعتمد على الهواء الساخن فقط في توليد القوة الدافعة للمحرك 

اثناء تقدم المكبس للامام بقوة تمدد الهواء داخل الاسطوانه فان العجلة الدوارة تعمل على تقدم المكبس اكثر للخارج ليسمح بدخول الهواء البارد وخروج الهواء الساخن 

ثم تعمل على اعادة كبس الهواء البارد الى وحدة التسخين 

واللتى تعمل على تسخين الهواء الجديد و دفع المكبس من جديد للارج فى شوط جديد له 
وهكذا تستمر حركة دوران المحرك 

الوقود مكن ان يكون صفر تكلفه = صفر 

عند استخدام اشعة الشمس 
او الحرارة من باطن الارض 

اسم الفديو 
Robinson Patent Hot Air Engine


الرابط


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YBagczD3u8&NR=1&feature=fvwp

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7YBagczD3u8&NR=1&feature=fvwp

الصور بالمرفقات
الاولى 
صورة ارشيفية للمحرك 

الثانية للمخترع العالم روبينسون


الثالثة 

للمحرك وهو يعمل فى احد المعراض المكشوفة


----------



## fagrelsabah (22 يوليو 2009)

بعض الصور 

الولى للمحرك وتري اسم المحرك مكتوب بالحروف البارزة عليه 

والثالية للمحرك من الجانب الاخر له


----------



## Arrow_2009 (19 يناير 2010)

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7YBagczD3u8&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7YBagczD3u8&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------

